# Claim to be lisenced plumber



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

The person who installed this told homeowner he was a lisenced plumber. What do ya think.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you referring to the pex ?

I don't like pex directly to shower valves, but I will install it that way if the customer has supplied a valve with pex connections.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Are you referring to the pex ?
> 
> .


 
Whats wrong with the pex pipe?

I think he is referring to valve thats not roughed in right


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Are you referring to the pex ?
> 
> I don't like pex directly to shower valves, but I will install it that way if the customer has supplied a valve with pex connections.


Probably referring to the valve being upside down. I know several licensed plumbers that have made that mistake. Me included.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Probably referring to the valve being upside down. I know several licensed plumbers that have made that mistake. Me included.


Hard to tell, was the pic taken looking down at the valve or looking up from the deck ?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Hard to tell, was the pic taken looking down at the valve or looking up from the deck ?


What side is the blue on?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

1) rough in upside down, (I think we all slipped up and done that once, and thats not a bad thing cause if you tested it, now you know how an upside down valve behaves.

2) looks like its too far out as well.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

What is it anyway, a Delta?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Who puts the valve in the floor? That's just crazy...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Who puts the valve in the floor? That's just crazy...


 That's so you can wash the undercarriage.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> That's so you can wash the undercarriage.


No wonder I can't keep the shower curtain rod up....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Who puts the valve in the floor? That's just crazy...


Especially with a gas riser so close.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep that's a delta and yep it's upside down if you have never made that mistake you prolly haven't installed very many happens to the best of em


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I did it once! Now I look! The bad or good part is I can tell from just about any view of a delta body what position its in. Delta is about all we use and I put alot of em in!


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Why does the shower come on no matter what the diverter is set to?:whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Has to be a restriction on spout side of valve.Soldier ball etc.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Epox said:


> Has to be a restriction on spout side of valve.Soldier ball etc.


 Soldier ball????


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yup, soldier drip, whatever you wish to call it. From soldiering in fip, copper or whatever you do. As mentioned, typically a restriction will back water up to the shower head. Are you headed somewhere else with this or really asking?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Epox said:


> Yup, soldier drip, whatever you wish to call it. From soldiering in fip, copper or whatever you do. Are you headed somewhere with this or really asking?


 Ohh.. solder ball, drip, lag.... I thought meant like a army soldier... no worry my spelling is just as bad...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Not that I don't have more than my fair share of misspelling. What did I misspell?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Solder


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Fair enuff. Thx. I googled it and actually find it spelled either way but I think you were right.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Epox said:


> Fair enuff. Thx. I googled it and actually find it spelled either way but I think you were right.


 No plm from here... sometimes I could use the help as well I allows people to help me with my pouncation.


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry guys. Should have specified. Yes valve is upside down, off center, and yes when your rushed we do make the mistake of putting it upside down. No worries though. I had to fix it cause what you guys don't see is that the hot line is tied in to valve with a tee feedin the cold side. Then you got 6 shark bite fittings in the wall and the cold comes up with a ball valve and ties into spout. Ball valve was turned off so no cold would be coming out all of the time. Lady was pissed. I tired my very best to not say anything bad about the guy cause I don't know him but when you have a brand new bathroom and the tub faucet doesn't work and you have to rip out wall to fix problem you can only try not to say anything but it was hard.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW thats awful since you put it like that!!
I would tell HO straight out the shower valve is messed up big time, wonder what the rest looks like??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mtl723 said:


> Sorry guys. Should have specified. Yes valve is upside down, off center, and yes when your rushed we do make the mistake of putting it upside down. No worries though. I had to fix it cause what you guys don't see is that the hot line is tied in to valve with a tee feedin the cold side. Then you got 6 shark bite fittings in the wall and the cold comes up with a ball valve and ties into spout. Ball valve was turned off so no cold would be coming out all of the time. Lady was pissed. I tired my very best to not say anything bad about the guy cause I don't know him but when you have a brand new bathroom and the tub faucet doesn't work and you have to rip out wall to fix problem you can only try not to say anything but it was hard.


Too bad for the piping issues. Flipping the cartridge could have solved it if it were a shower only or tub only install.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Nobody said anything about being able to read when I signed up for plumbing


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was the guy that did the tile licensed? :blink:







Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As a tip, i learned a long time ago to mark the "UP" side with a sharpie which I typically have in my pocket. Helps keep things right throughout the proceess. Don't ask how I know this.:whistling2: :innocent:


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

maybe he was on bath salts


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Funniest thing about it is if you have ever put one or hundred of these delta rough in valves in you would notice the holes inside they only go one way lol, what I mean by that is when you install it there is a plug you have to put in so the lines won't cross feed, the stopper goes in the shower outlet hole which coincidentally needs to go up, oh well at least u made some money off of someone else's screw up, sucks for the ho though


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know if you'll find any "lisenced plumbers" here... :whistling2:

I know I'm not one....:laughing:

I'f you are a "lisenced plumber" quote this post and say you are one....:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Jnohs is lisenced 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Jnohs is lisenced
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Laughings...oh bs... laughings


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

He can't spell either😳


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Shake me when you get there


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

williamPS said:


> I don't think he is a lisenced plumber


And who are you?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

williamPS said:


> I don't think he is a lisenced plumber


...:glare:


----------



## eddie_d_plumber (Oct 22, 2012)

Also where are the shut off's


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

eddie_d_plumber said:


> Also where are the shut off's


 You will be shut off if u don't post an intro as requested...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> You will be shut off if u don't post an intro as requested...


I nominate you to be the official intro mod. You are all over those. Had you been around when I joined I might have had to post one...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

eddie_d_plumber said:


> Also where are the shut off's


Not required.


...And you are?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I nominate you to be the official intro mod. You are all over those. Had you been around when I joined I might have had to post one...


Well, I checked the intro rules back in 2010 and did it in 2012 before becoming an azz here...


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Who puts the valve in the floor? That's just crazy...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Too bad for the piping issues. Flipping the cartridge could have solved it if it were a shower only or tub only install.


 
I think the newer deltas will not allow that according to delta.


----------

